# 3D technologies possibly being used in Nintendo's 3DS.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Glasses-less 3D Tech Explained
*

*We explore the 3D technologies possibly being used in Nintendo's 3DS.
*

by Chris Burke

*March 23, 2010* - Yes, a new DS is coming, and while that isn't shocking news in itself, the fact that it'll be packing some form of 3D display is something no one expected. But how does Nintendo actually plan to get the 3DS's images to jump off the screen without using glasses? We look into the technologies Nintendo may be implementing in their latest device. 

No glasses means the 3DS's screen will have to be able to switch between 2D and 3D modes and display a solid image - none of that blurry double-vision junk. There are currently three ways of doing this: with a camera, with a motion sensor, or with special screen technology. 







 
The camera-tracking approach is similar to the way the Wii works, but in reverse. When you use a Wiimote, you're actually holding a simple camera which tracks the position of the two infrared lights in the Sensor Bar. The console itself then converts that video signal into motion. The way it would work on the 3DS is by having a camera on the device track the motions of your head, like Microsoft's Natal. That video signal is then translated into motion on the screen, which creates a simulated 3D effect. Moving your head in any direction would also move the game-world, giving the illusion of depth. 

Of course, having to move your head to make things look 3D is less than ideal, and the tracking technology would take a toll on the 3DS's processor. But if the handheld does end up using NVIDIA's Tegra chip, as has been rumored, it's possible developers will have a bit more power to work with. 

Another tracking approach uses a built-in motion sensor. Instead of following the movement of your head, it translates the tilt of the device itself into a shift in perspective. But again, to really see the 3D effect, motion is required. 

The alternative to motion is an actual 3D display that requires no glasses. Products using this kind of technology have been shown at electronics trade-shows over the past few years. By adding light-blocking screens called 'parallax barriers' it's possible to redirect the left-eye and right-eye images without glasses. The barriers can also be switched off to display in regular 2D mode. The downsides are that the barriers reduce the brightness of the screen, and the 3D effect is only visible within a limited viewing range - which is why the technology hasn't made its way to regular sized TVs. The upside is that it requires no additional processing and it's genuine 3D. 







- TheRegister.co.uk


Depending on which technology Nintendo ends up using, it's possible that the 3D effect will only be visible to the person using the 3DS. If you were to look at someone else's screen you'd either see a regular image in the case of the head-tracking tech, or a distorted image in the case of the parallax barriers. The tilt-sensing version is the only one that works with multiple viewers. 

More news about the 3DS is sure to come between now and E3, so stay tuned to Gear for updates.

As reported by IGN.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You might find this a good explanation of how it might work. This guy has been working on this for a few years now. I hope if this is his technology breakthrough, Nintendo pay him well for what will be a ground breaking system. This wouldnt just be 3D, it would be interactive 3D on a hand held console . . . . . . . . . awsome!!!






Personally I would prefer 3D games to require motion, as without motion 3D isnt truely 3D, but merely a 3D picture. IMO, If things like mobile phones and the PS3 pad can include a motion sensor easily, so can the 3DS.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That was pretty cool I bet this guy is getting offers from the big 3 if they have came across this video of his.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

He's been trying to break into the big 3 since the Wii was launched. You can actually download the software direct from him, and Valve have even allowed him to give you the code to incorporate it into HL2 to effectively beta test the system.

Check out the lower link if you fancy trying it out, as well as this other video:






http://torbensko.com/software/head_tracking/


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

What????? he has been trying to get in what is wrong with these guys, Nintendo should have offered him a job but since they didn't you would have thought the other two would have tried. Thanks Dan for the Video I might give it a go not to sure how happy the wife will be about it though (the Wii is hers).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think they have been trying to get it into the PC market more, but the Wii is the obvious way forward. It seems though Nintendo may now well be making a move. Thing is, look at Project Natal, and the Playstation Move, both technologies have moved into camera based motion sensing, and its hapened since all this head tracking started to come to light. 

I for one dont see that as coincidence, it just seems like the big 3 have seen the software, and as the gaming world does best, copied and to move forward alone with very similar products. Watch this space I say :yes:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This is an interesting development we could see the Big 3 using this technology in 2 to 3 years from now, it would add a new level of gaming I for one can't wait to see.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I found this video from 2008 showing Sony using Head Tracking Tech. Sorry this video doesn't have sound.​* 












*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This new 3D technology certainly looks better than those goggles that you used to wear and stand on a stand closed in with a controller, guiding you through the games :whistling:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I dont think VR was ever going to really take off. Even 3D technology is requiring that the user needs no aids to to enjoy the experience, for it to really take off.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember this commercial how bout you guys.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Thank fully a bit of nostalgia that I will not be missing :bigsmile:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have found this video on what the 3DS may use to achieve 3D, this is a DSi not a 3DS.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> You might find this a good explanation of how it might work. This guy has been working on this for a few years now. I hope if this is his technology breakthrough, Nintendo pay him well for what will be a ground breaking system. This wouldnt just be 3D, it would be interactive 3D on a hand held console . . . . . . . . . awsome!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw
> 
> Personally I would prefer 3D games to require motion, as without motion 3D isnt truely 3D, but merely a 3D picture. IMO, If things like mobile phones and the PS3 pad can include a motion sensor easily, so can the 3DS.


This is incredible. I have never been a big fan of 3D but even I have to admit, it would sure be fun to have a system like that in my living room.


----------

